# sr20 wastegate valve control solenoid valve....



## nutz240sx (Sep 12, 2004)

Wastegate valve control solenoid valve.... Im sure some/most of you know what this is and i had a question about it. I have a 1995 240sx and im about done with my sr20det swap. The motor is the S14 blacktop. My question is.... do i need to keep this in there??? Or will it mess somethin up because of the electrical plug on it?

It has 3 lines coming off from it. one connects to the nipple on the wastegate... one connects to the intake pipe of the turbo inlet and the third im guessing connects to a vacuum source? I have a manual boost controller aslo if that matters with anything. And if i need to keep this solenoid do i connect my MBC after the solenoid to the hose im guessing goes to a vacc source?

I have never seen any of these solenoid valves on any of my buddies turbo setups whatsoever so i really dont know what the purpose or need of them are. 

pics----> http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b133/nutzdog/Picture019.jpg
http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b133/nutzdog/Picture020.jpg



Thanks in advance for the help, i appreciate all the help i can get.


----------

